#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  The crappest job on ajarn thread

## Smeg

I'll start the bidding:

This one is to recruit a native speaker to start in less than a month from now, so the school is clearly well prepared. The school is seeking the type of person who needs clues to know where the province it is located in is (repeated later in the advert for those who forgot by the time they read that far). Women are not wanted, and a degree in computers (you know, the type of degree that programmers back in the UK earning 50k GBP per year have) is required. 

A splendid salary of 2900 GBP per year is on offer. Oh, and the job title required to be stated as the email subject is completely different to the job title stated on the advert, because the author fell asleep whilst writing the advert and forgot the previously used job title upon writing the second half. 

Ajarn.com :: Job:- Native Speaker Teacher (Computer)



> At least 15,000 Baht/month
> 
> 
> teachapply07[at]gmail.com
> 
> 
> Full Time Native Speaker Teacher (Computer)
> 
> Location : The Eastern Province of Trat (near Koh Chang and Chantaburi)
> ...

----------


## Mr Pot

^ where do I sign?  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> At least THB. 15,000 Monthly Salary : Negotiable


My negotiation......

me: theres a fcuking zero missing of that
them: no sir
me: fcuk off twat.

----------


## pai nai ma

I think the repeated reminder re location may be due the trat -vs- trang mix up's.

trat is a nice town. rarely see adds for work there..

----------


## mediamanbkk

I  pay my Thai Computer Programmers more than that!

----------


## Smeg

> I think the repeated reminder re location may be due the trat -vs- trang mix up's.
> 
> trat is a nice town. rarely see adds for work there..


One would hope that someone with a degree would have what it takes to know that, or at least get the clues the first time. 

Trat would be a useful location going by the job spec



> - School offers Visa and Passport expenses


No mention of a work permit, so the "visa and passport expenses" refers to monthly trips over the nearby Cambodian border?  :Confused:

----------


## Smeg

Our next contender is looking for a German teacher, but for some reason recognises several Teaching English as a Foreign Language certificates  :Confused: 

It is definitely part time. This is stated before and after the job title in case the applicant is cross-eyed. 

The salary on offer for our Bavarian Isaanite is a generous five large bottles of beer chang per hour. It's URGENT!!! because the current post holder habitually consumes his entire liquid salary before work rather than afterwards. 

Ajarn.com :: Job:- German teacher (Part time)



> ecc Korat
> 
> 
> Nakhon Ratchasima (Thailand)
> 
> 
> At least 200 Baht/hour
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pai nai ma

^ ditch the links -- why give the cawks free adver!

----------


## Travelmate

wow 200 baht/hour and it on a Sunday. And it for Germans. Doubt be any takers. Most doing the opposite on a Sunday spending 200baht/hour in a bar somewhere

----------


## Chairman Mao

So the first job is for a computer teacher and they want someone with a degree in computing... and you think that's a bad thing Smeg?

If they didn't request someone with a computing degree you'd be complaining about that!

----------


## plorf

I think it's more the qualifications required vs. salary quota that seems a bit bizarre ;-) After all even Thai teachers earn more than that, and like stated, what computer geek with a uni degree would consider making a teaching degree to work for 15k bht per month ^^

----------


## Chairman Mao

None, but if they advertised for a computer teacher and stated any BA will do, Smeg would be starting a thread about how fuxed up the edu system is here - they want a computer teacher but are happy to hire anyone with a degree in sewing and dress making.

----------


## kingwilly

> My negotiation......  me: theres a fcuking zero missing of that them: no sir me: fcuk off twat.


yup, fair dues to you then!~

----------


## DJ Pat

> A splendid salary of 2900 GBP per year is on offer.


Jonah! would be suited to something like this.


You'll be surprised though, some people would jump at the chance. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Smeg

Here we have something naming itself as an international school in Phuket which pays 15,000 baht for 119 hours per month presumably requiring additional lesson planning time, probably working out at 100 baht per hour overall. Oh, but holidays are paid too, whoopy doos! 




> Rawai Progressive International School
> 
> 
> Phuket (Thailand)
> 
> admin[at]montessori-thailand.com
> 
> Part Time Part Time ESL Teacher
> 
> ...

----------


## Smeg

Absolutely minimal information given on this one, but at 20,000 baht per month there is no need to provide it as only an absolute desparado is likely to apply



> Vanichnukul School
> 
> 
> Surin (Thailand)
> 
> 
> At least 20,000 Baht/month
> 
> Full Time English teacher (Native speaker)
> ...

----------


## DJ Pat

Farang body wanted for english classes, corpse would do, just prop it up for 40 minutes each class and pay it 220 Baht an hour...

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Absolutely minimal information given on this one, but at 20,000 baht per month there is no need to provide it as only an absolute desparado is likely to apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Vanichnukul School
> 
> 
> ...


A desperado... or maybe someone retired, or who lives out that way for most of the year and would love to help out with a satisfying, rewarding and fun way of spending 8 months of the year.

Not everyone does this job for money Smeg.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Not everyone does this job for money Smeg.


 
So what the f**k do they do it for? The love of it? Get serious. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Chairman Mao

For the most part - 'No'.

The numerous volunteers, the retirees with who have x times their salary in pensions coming in... etc - 'Yes'.

Mind you, I think I've read a few bits from yourself about being delighted at being able to give up teaching at one point... so as one of those types, I wouldn't expect you to understand.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Mind you, I think I've read a few bits from yourself about being delighted at being able to give up teaching at one point... so as one of those types, I wouldn't expect you to understand.


 
Thanks for the Kudos.

----------


## Smeg

40 hour week, teaching up to 60 kids for 30k and pay for your own visa and work permit?!!? No wonder they are looking for three!




> Full Time Full-time teachers
> 
> teaching Positions in Phang-nga Province, Thailand
> 1. Full-time teachers 3 positions
> Teaching hours: 18-22 teaching hours/week
> Salary: 30,000 THB
> Insurance: Accident insurance
> Class size: 40-60 students
> Level: primary and kindergarten, aged 4-12
> ...


I do wonder why these schools so often use the "You you rich farang you pay for own work permit and visa we thai don't pay for you to stay in our perfect land you pay for that honour yourself!" bit as part of selling the role to applicants. Or are they simply out to prove how cash-starved they are?

----------


## DJ Pat

What kind of sorry ass muthafucka would take that job?


There's plenty out there sitting on some barstool in a ho bar pondering their future.

"I've gotta stay here...I'll become a teacher"

----------


## Smeg

Come on Pat, give them some credit, they do throw in a free motorcycle taxi for an hour to take you round the local apartments.

----------


## DJ Pat

The concrete box type shoddy apartments where you hang your washing out in a space about a metre square without a balcony

----------


## AntRobertson

You two ought to be thankful for low-paid TEFLers.  Without them there would be no one with which to compare yourselves to and obssess over to make you feel better about your own lives.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Having to get angry and bang on company desks to get your 40K monthly bangkok salary doesn't seem like a position too much better tbh.

----------


## PlanK

^^ There'd still be lawyers.

----------


## PlanK

^ Should I put a smiley on there?
I'm only half joking.

 :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> There'd still be lawyers


An unfairly maligned profession!  But hey, if it's making someone feel better than that'll be $1,000 for services rendered thanks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## DJ Pat

> Having to get angry and bang on company desks to get your 40K monthly bangkok salary doesn't seem like a position too much better tbh.


 
It was a few months back now and i wasn't on a salary, it was a by-the hour arrangement. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## kingwilly

everyone else is posting on the economy thread and you bump a teachers thread.....

hmmmmm,

----------


## DJ Pat

Why should I be obsessed with the economy? It ain't doing a broke ass nigga like myself any favours is it?

I mean, having to urinate in the street is hardly the act of someone with class.

----------


## kingwilly

> Why should I be obsessed with the economy? It ain't doing a broke ass nigga like myself any favours is it?


cos before too much longer it will effect you also.

eg: coffee farmers in Indonesia are feeling the pinch now, prices have dropped by almost half in a week.

edit: I dont mean it particularly as a criticism, more as an interesting observation about what interests ppl.

----------


## DJ Pat

^^I'm not a coffee drinker at all.

----------


## Smeg

This school expects job applicants to pay for the school's HR office costs.




> Bangpo Commercial Schl
> 
> 
>   Bangkok (Thailand)
> 
> 
>   At least 40,000 Baht/month
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Chairman Mao

> *Only shortlisted applicants will be notify by email. After notification, a small fee of $20 will be asked to cover application costs and materials for the classroom which can be done online.


That's one of the funniest things I've ever read!

----------


## Fabian

^ Me too. Are they serious? Could be a scam though, at least it is a well known scam going on here.

----------


## Smeg

A typical face-building local lie
_Preference is given to a Non-native English speaking teacher_
No it fecking isn't, this is simply an attempt to hold your head high rather than admit that no westerner would consider working for such a pathetic salary. 



> Full Time  Music Teacher: Edu-tainer
> 
> Our school needs a qualified Music teacher to work in the Infant Department. Preference is given to a Non-native English speaking teacher.
> 
> Position available for an immediate start.
> 
> Only applicants meeting the following requirements will be contacted:
> 1. Degree in Music or Degree in Education with a major in Music. With all original documents available to be presented at the interview.
> 2. Currently based in Bangkok and available for an immediate start.
> ...

----------


## Smeg

degree holder from a western country wanted. Is this 500 baht for the westerner and 200 baht for the thai master degree holder? Who knows.




> Part Time English teacher for TOEFL and TOEIC
> 
> English teacher for TOEFL and TOEIC 
> 
> The Bright Brain Institute is language center.Locate is 1857/2 , 2nd Flr., Beside Major Ratchayothin (IMAX), Paholyothin 33 Rd., Ladyao, Chatuchak, Bangkok, 10900 . (The Bright Brain:: ÊÍ¹Ê´ ¡ÅØèÁàÅç¡ ÊÍºµÔ´¡ÃÐ¨ÒÂ (ÊÍºäÁè¼èÒ¹àÃÕÂ¹¿ÃÕ)) We are urgently looking for a part- time English teachers. Native Speaker from USA, CAN , NZ , AUS, UK with a bachelor degree and TESOL, TEFL certificate and Thai teacher with a master degree or teaching experience. The Subject is TOEFL and. The payments 200-500 baht/hour. Please email all CV’s with a photo to thebrightbrain[at]gmail.com or njoy_sc[at]yahoo.com

----------


## Smeg

Two pounds per hour available for western graduate able to teach 2 subjects 




> Siam Institute of Technology
> 
> 
>   Bangkok (Thailand)
> 
> 
>   At least 15,000 Baht/month
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## DJ Pat

Yeah but Smeg there's always mugs about who'll do anything to stay in Thailand and will happily work for these salaries.

----------


## Rigger

shit they pay you teaching scum that much

----------


## Chairman Mao

> - Wiling to adapt to the Thai environment


I love the way they say this. Or 'Must be able to work with Thais'.

In other words - you must have already accepted that the Thai staff and admin have the intelligence, competence, work ethic, and life of a semi-retarded infant. On top of them putting people's 'FACE' above everything else... including work, no matter how essential that work is to you or anybody else.

If you have not accepted this, don't apply - you'll last about 1 week.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by Smeg
> 
> 
> - Wiling to adapt to the Thai environment
> 
> 
> I love the way they say this. Or 'Must be able to work with Thais'.
> 
> *In other words - you must have already accepted that the Thai staff and admin have the stupidity, incompetence, lack of work ethic, and brain of a semi-retarded infant. Also a spiteful jealousy of your superior salary will be a continuous factor.*
> ...


 
Yeah I've experienced this in the past.

----------


## Chairman Mao

If you have a Masters or PhD with a major emphasis on curriculum development... are a certified teacher with 5+ years experience... aren't a 'her'...

You can work for at least 30K at this 'International School' in bangkok.




> Ramkhamhaeng Advent International School is currently seeking a qualified person to serve as the Curriculum Coordinator, starting January 2009. His Responsibilities include course development based on American Curriculum and instructor training
> 
> Qualifications:
> 1. The applicant must possess a Master’s degree or PhD with major emphasis on Curriculum Development.
> 2. Be a certified teacher, having over five years of teaching experience.
> 3. Previous experience in research and conducting workshops in the academic field are taken into consideration.
> 
> At least 30,000 Baht/month

----------


## NickA

^looks like they missed a zero out :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

> The applicant must be as thick as shit


That's more like it. :deadhorsebig:

----------

